# Czech Republic rides?



## mtbrider19 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm doing a study abroad in Ceské Budĕjovice (south Bohemia) for the month of july and was wondering if anyone knew of any trails in the area. I'll have my weekends free so if i'm open to the idea of anywhere in austria between the boarder and Linz too.. thanks


----------



## Breznak (Mar 11, 2005)

*Got ya covered!*

Why leave the CR? I live in Prague and have ridden all over the country, and there is no reason to leave the CR--my experience in Austria is that they manicure their biking trails, so while in the CR the climbs are not as big, the trails are way better and can be pretty technical. One note on Austria--there are some bike parks in Leogang and Saalbach near Zell am See. Apparantly those are good, but more for freeriding.

Around Budejovice? I do not know that area as well, but you are near the Sumava Mountains, and as long as you stay out of the national park, you will have lots of options. SE of Budejovice are the Novohradske Mountains which apparantly are quite interesting, and the riding around Jindrichuv Hradec is nice as well. Apparantly heading north along the Vltava from Budejovice gets you into some interesting terrain, and great rides can be had out of Klatovy as well.

For some serious stuff in the CR, head to the Beskydy mountains near Ostrava or the rocks around Teplice nad Metuji and Broumov. Rides in the Ceske Stredohori are interesting as well--use Litomerice or Usti nad Labem as a base. All of these are quite far from Budejovice however.

There are lots of great places for riding around Prague as well, especially near the castles Karlstejn and Krivoklat.

There are also marked cycling trails all over the country, though many of these are likely to lead along roads. Look for bike maps by the company Sho-Cart for assistance. They even have a map/book of the whole country that is specifically for bikers. Check out www.shocart.cz.

There are lots of good websites, but all are in Czech--www.cycloserver.cz and www.bikemaraton.cz are good. On bikemaraton, you can find the maps of the race routes and use those as a guide.

Good riding!!!


----------

